# Cutest Pony Contest



## HowClever

Meet Midnight Son (Nippa). 10hh Shetland Pony, skittish, but awfully curious. Will do anything for apples.


----------



## lilkitty90

how many pictures can we do?


----------



## Snapple122

Oh sorry, I forgot to add that! Good question. You can only enter one pony, but you can have up to 3 pictures for that pony. 
And, HowClever- Nippa is absolutely adorable!


----------



## EveningShadows

I'd like to enter my mom's dwarf miniature horse. His dwarfism is minimal, but he's healthy and happy!

Meet Mini Man









Mini Man and my mom's dog, Tink









Watch out jumper ring...here's your competition!!!


----------



## thunderhooves

Belle, a 13.3 pony mare. Sold her, but I am still entering this pic!


----------



## mountainhorse44

I'd like to enter Sarah. 4 year old Mini Horse mare.


----------



## ivorygold1195

Here's Thunder!! Our 12 hand (mascot) pony!


----------



## ivorygold1195

opps never mind it wont work! haha sorry


----------



## fancypanzy123

*Mini Jericho*

Ok this is Jericho he is 38" tall. Big difference from summer to winter. He's like two completely different horses.


----------



## HowClever

thanks Snapple, hes my little champion


----------



## equiniphile

Hopefully it isn't closed! Here's my mini....hope it still counts:


















For my third pic, can I have a video?:
(wait for it.)

YouTube - Riding my Paso Fino Gelding

Oh--and her name is Lulu. . she's prego in the above pic


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

_Okay, sorry I didn't count the entries... but here's my 12.2 Icelandicx mare, Gunpowder & Lead, aka "Savannah".


















and from February...









Sorry, I did crop that one._


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Here's Shadow a 12 or 13 hand Heinz 57 Welsh guy. We got him from an Amish family. He is who I learned how to ride bareback on.


----------



## Snapple122

Adorable pictures everyone!
Sorry, I know I said 15 but I can only take 2 more entries to make it 10. The poll only allows 10 options!


----------



## ivorygold1195

Hahah! I figured out how to do it! SoOO here is Thunder our 12 hands (mascot)


----------



## speedy da fish

Lost count of the amount of enteries but anyway here is Ebony (11.3hh) welsh x mare.


----------



## lauraleo

Sorry the images are tad big but im not sure how to reduce it =[ 
[second image ] This Is jack - My purebred connemara pony ! I do Showing with him and he has ben on th tv 4 times !!!! He is MEGA cute and i hope you like him =] 
and i hope i can enter two seperate ponys because this is my pony Duggard 
and me jumping him when i was 3 years old ! if i cant enter two then i will just use duggards photo =] x


----------



## Snapple122

OK the contest is now closed!
Thanks for entering!
I will have the poll up soon!


----------



## Twilight Arabians

darn missed it by 30mins


----------

